# Stained Glass Workbench



## WRClifford (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Folks! I'm looking for some design ideas for a stained glass workbench. Particularly need ventilation built in for the soldering. Appreciate any help with plans or other resources for ideas. I know stained glass is a bit off topic, but the workbench did not seem to be!:smile:
Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Down draft electric top range*

I'd keep an eye out for an older Jenn Aire type electric range with the down draft ventilation system. Might have a ceramic surface for soldering stuff, heat resistant, 30" high for working and when it gets cold just fire up a burner or two. :laughing: Your coffee would always be warm. Other than the specific requirement of ventilation it would seem to me any convenient height bench would work. I assume you will want to sit as well as stand at it...cause that's what I did, so a footrest would be good and a high stool with a place to store it underneath out of the way.  bill


----------



## WRClifford (Dec 30, 2010)

Well now I hadn't thought of that! Maybe My wife can cook breakfast, and do her stained galss at the same time!:laughing:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

just get yourself a comfortable desk, and install a range hood about 20 or so inch. from the table top. then you also have a work light too. vent it out, done. a metal top would be nice on the desk but if not just instal sheet metal on a wood top.


----------

